# Artifacts at default clocks?



## drake3713 (Dec 1, 2008)

I've noticed a few wierd problems when trying to run ATITool. I've read about them in the FAQAs but I still need some extra help because I really don't want to do any permanent damage to my video card.

My computer: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66 Ghz, 2 GB of RAM, Windows XP Professional Edition, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS, DirectX 9.0c

Default speeds: Core is 576.00 and memory is 850.00

The main problem is that when I run 'Scan for artifacts' at my default clock speeds I get a lot of artifacts (several in a row every few seconds), which is wierd because not only are they the default clock speeds but my temperature is very low (65 degrees celcius). Also, I've noticed two other related problems. When I run 'Find Max', it immediately sets the clocks very low and refuses to increase because it is continuously finding artifacts at the currents speeds. And finally, whenever I run 'Find max' or try and/or set a clock, my screen usually begins turning wierd colors/flashing/freaking out. Sometimes it stops after a minute and returns to the desktop but most of the time I end up restarting (which solves the problem).

The computer is only about a year old, and I remember running ATITool several months ago and not having any problems like this (I never changed the default clocks though, I just experimented with the 'Find max' feature). I just reinstalled it a few days ago because I'm interested in overclocking the card again but I've been having this problem since. I have a nice liquid cooling system so I was looking forward to overclocking but I need to get around this problem first. The FAQs say that "on many cards, when you set speeds beyond a certain memory frequency something goes wrong with the memory chips/controller and display corruption occurs till the next reboot. Playing with the delays in the settings might help, or use the clock safety feature to limit the memory range ATITool is setting frequencies in" so maybe someone can explain this solution a little more in detail. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bad card or too hot. Maybe heatsink not seated down properly on everything.


----------



## drake3713 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not sure the problem is overheating because as I said I have a high quality liquid cooling system plus the fans and I've always monitored my GPU temperature closely and never had a problem with heat. I have an alarm set to go off if it gets to high and even when I'm putting stress on the computer with ATITool or an intensive graphics game the temperature max off at around 80 degrees celcius but usually doesn't even get that hot. 

I do have a few questios about the bad card problem:
1. What would cause this?
2. How can I confirm this is the problem?
3. How can I fix it? (completely replace?)

As for the heatsink problem I'm checking on that now.


----------



## r9 (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you have corruption in games if it is only in ATI. I would guess think that it is, your card is ok it is some ATI tool vs drivers compatibility related problem.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well if its the card, you water cooling voids the warranty technically.
As for fixing if the card is shot you either RMA or replace, your not going to solder a new ram chip onto it 

As for confirmation, are you using full coverage blocks or just gpu blocks, the worry is maybe a ram chip or something else got damaged by too much heat.


----------



## at0msk (Dec 2, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77517


----------

